# 664 bale shape sensors.



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently bought a 664 new holland baler. My other baler is a 660 with the bale command that just beeps every time the bale changes so many inches in size. The 664 however has the dual bale shape sensors with 2 bar guages on the monitor. Those gauges are all over on the screen when im baling and i have no way of telling what the bale shape is without looking at the belts. Anyone else have any expirence with these? Is there any calibration or settings to them?

Also I had a thought of gettin JD bale shape sensors and putting them on the belts in the back like the JD balers. Good idea or no?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

What does the manual say?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

If i had one I would look at it. I just got it a few days ago and it did not come with one. I orderd one but it will not be here untill sometime next week


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

my vicon baler has the same setup tells you left and right , check and make sure the sensors are mounted tight if they are get up on the baler and move the sensors by hand and watch your monitor and see what it does , you could have a loose wire in the control box or a bad set of sensors or even worse a bad pc board


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

mike10 will no doubt shed more light on this subject, but I do know that on the BR balers there is a way to adjust the sensitivity of the bale shape sensors, kinda like the difference between an old fashion fuel gauge that jumps all over verses the new ones that have their motion dampened.
This is something that is accessed via the "open book" key, and pretty much requires an ops manual.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Most of the time the jumping bars is caused by not filling the ends of the bale. Since the sensors are on the side of the baler if there is no hay getting to that point the sensors will cause the bars to move. What I find often with new owners is that they think they have to watch those bars continuously to make a good bale. I tell them they will drive themselves crazy if they follow that approach. If everything was perfect you would drive on one side until the bars raised completly to the top on one side and then you would switch sides and fill the other side until the bars are at the top. There is an alarm that will sound when there is a 4 bar differential between the two sides telling you to switch sides. This year has not been perfect. With short dry hay you could drive all day on one side and the bars may not rise all the way to the top. It is more important to keep the bars as close to even as you can. And yes sometimes it is best to just look at the belts to see where you are.

To change the sensitivity, press and hold the open book key until the alarm sounds then release the key. You will see a 1 on the left side of the screen and a number on the right side which is your programmed bale size. Without the book I don't remember which item number you need to change the sensitivity but I can tell you how to find it on the screen. Press and release the open book key until you reach item 17. From here on press the open book key until you see a 32 displayed on the right side of the screen. I am thinking it is item 19. When you reach the 32 press the + key to decrease the sensitivity. The larger the number displayed the less sensitive the bars will be.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I talked to the dealer and they said item number 13 and 14 were for sensor calibration. Are you saying that i can increase or decrease the sensitivity with item nubmer 19 too? I know that i cant watch them all the time and i always feed as far to the edge as i can. But even in corn stalks when i make the windrow a little wider that the baler they jump all over and beep constantly. I actually unplugged them in stalks cuz i dont need swerve anyway


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Make your rows the width of your bales, END of problem. If you have the super sweep or X-tra sweep you can make the rows slightly wider than the bale and have rock hard shoulders on the bales.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

You can find anything on Google!


----------

